

Hijack: Get A Live IRB Prompt For Any Existing Ruby Process - there
http://www.rubyinside.com/hijack-get-a-live-irb-prompt-for-any-existing-ruby-process-2232.html

======
forsaken
Is there a good way to do this in python?

~~~
evgen
I have used twisted.manhole in the past for a similar effect, but this is not
quite the same situation (I suppose you could use a similar to patch in the
manhole bits, but I always built it in to my services.)

